# Music, Flash, and Movie Tags



## Gooba (Mar 19, 2007)

The recent update got me thinking about the extent of the powers of tags, so I went ahead and added 3 more.

Because of the nature of the files being played, and the various programs you have to play them, links might not work for some people on some browsers.  There really isn't much we can do about it until the big three video types do something about it.

Also, it is important to follow copyright law, so don't link to anything which is copyrighted, unless the people who made it made it available.

If you have an uploaded mp3 file, you can now link to it inside a [music] tag.  When you do link to it, put everything in the url inside the tag besides the last .mp3.  That gets automatically added, so if you include it then it will break.

[music]Filename w/o .mp3[/music] 
Example:
[music]http://users.wpi.edu/~goober/WWedding[/music]
[music]http://users.wpi.edu/~goober/WWedding[/music]

[music=Filename w/o .mp3]Title[/music] 
Example:
[music=http://users.wpi.edu/~goober/WWedding]White Wedding[/music]
[music=http://users.wpi.edu/~goober/WWedding]White Wedding[/music]


There is also the ability to use flash files you have online.  You don't need to leave out any of the url in this case, include it all.  It will start in a spoiler tag box labeled Flash File, then you can show/hide it if you want.  When it is hidden it will not play, so if you have one that won't stop, you don't need to listen to it forever.

[flash]Filename[/flash] 
Example:
[flash]http://www.play.vg/games/flashpong.swf[/flash]
[flash]http://www.play.vg/games/flashpong.swf[/flash]

[flash=Filename]Title[/flash] 
working.
Example:
[flash=http://www.play.vg/games/flashpong.swf]Pong[/flash]
[flash=http://www.play.vg/games/flashpong.swf]Pong[/flash]


Then there is the movie tag, which allows you to play any movie, .mov, .mpg, or whatever.  To do that just include the url in its entirety in the [movie] tags.  This also lets you name the header.

[movie]Filename[/movie]
Example:
[movie]http://users.wpi.edu/~goober/WeaponOChoice.mpg[/movie]
[movie]http://www.uploadhut.com/upload/418914.mov[/movie]

[movie=Filename]Title[/movie]
Example:
[movie=http://users.wpi.edu/~goober/WeaponOChoice.mpg]Weapon of Choice[/movie]
[movie=http://users.wpi.edu/~goober/WeaponOChoice.mpg]Weapon of Choice[/movie]

Official Game Site is a great site to use.  Thanks to C0rnflake for finding it.
You can also make a website on somewhere like geocities.com and upload whatever you want to it.

That is all.  Use them wisely.


----------



## Dave (Mar 19, 2007)

this looks WAY complacated
but thanks anyway!
ill try to use it some time
THANKS GOOBA!


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2007)

You should also link sites in the first post to where people can upload their songs.

But this is still awesome none the less.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 19, 2007)

> You should also link sites in the first post to where people can upload their songs.


I'd love to, if I knew some.   I just used my own personal one.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 19, 2007)

Music tag?
dhfodsfpsdf.

<3!


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I'd love to, if I knew some.   I just used my own personal one.



.. nice. Alright, I guess that's where I come in. I'll go look for some.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy shi- 
Awsome stuff Goobs!! 


Though I don't really get why the flash thing has to be automatically spoiler-tagged. 


Btw, can someone tell me if this works:

EDIT: Ah shit, I just got banned from Gendou.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 19, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Holy shi-
> Awsome!
> 
> I don't see the point of making the flash thing automatically spoiler-tagged though.


If it's not spoiler-tagged, the flash will automatically load upon the page loading and start playing. Thus, you could end up with multiple songs and such playing at once, and that would suck. Thus, the spoiler tag to keep it from auto-loading.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 19, 2007)

> Awsome, but I don't see the point of making the flash thing automatically spoiler-tagged.


Flash files control whether or not they autoplay, so if it isn't tagged then loading a page can cause multiple ones to play at once and cause your ears to die.

EDIT: Shiron is too fast.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 19, 2007)

That's subscription power for you (well, that and this being my only subscribed thread with new posts at the time).


----------



## Renegade (Mar 19, 2007)

Aaaaah, I get it. Then i'm all for the spoiler tags.

And regarding upload websites to host the music, you can list Link removed as one.


[music]http://zenixstudios.com:1337/files/ot_chili_peppers_-_otherside518[/music]
^ If that works, zenixstudios should be good.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow! Is Gooba a genius after all!?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 19, 2007)

I couldn't get zenixstudios to work. 

I added movie tags too, check them out.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 19, 2007)

This doesn't work for you?:

[music]http://zenixstudios.com:1337/files/ot_chili_peppers_-_otherside518[/music]

@Movie Tags: Awsome!


----------



## Gooba (Mar 19, 2007)

I could just be my computer tho, its been buggy recently.  If it works for you then awesome.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 19, 2007)

Weird. 

About the movie tags, the one at the top doesn't seem to work.


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2007)

I couldn't get zenixstudios to work for me either. But that Chili Pep song that Renegade posted does work.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweet, then it does work.

So how do you mean you couldn't get it to work for you?


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes.. but your second song doesn't work.

And when I tried it doing a song in the MD.. the song wouldn't play.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 19, 2007)

Second song? They're both the same songs.

Hmm, you might be using the wrong link.


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2007)

Naw.. I'm using the right link.

*ED!*t:

n/m.. i figured it out. I typed in the wrong URL. But again.. it's against the rules.

Doesn't really matter though because I don't think we'll be able to use these tags.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 19, 2007)

You suuuuuuuure? 
Link to pic

If so, I have no clue why it's not workin for you guys. Maybe cuz you're leavin the .mp3 in the tag?

EDIT: Told ya' 



> Doesn't really matter though because I don't think we'll be able to use these tags.


How come?

EDIT: Nvm, read the thread. Damn copyright issues.


----------



## spinstate (Mar 19, 2007)

You could try *dies* <> Though it generates links in html code, and it's bit a chore to convert it something that'll work on the forum.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 19, 2007)

Movie tags were made to start out spoiler tagged to avoid preloading.  Dial-up people probably don't want to be loading 50MB or more every time they go to a page.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 19, 2007)

This is flipping awesome.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 19, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I could just be my computer tho, its been buggy recently.  If it works for you then awesome.



It doesn't work on my system either.  It keeps looking for an "unknown plugin" for Firefox.

As a quick experiment, I'll try in IE.

*scampers off to play*



[edit]  It works in IE but not Firefox.  Maybe another plugin is needed, but the auto detect isn't picking it up.

This looks like a job for GOOBA-MAN!!

*snaps fingers*  Let me know when you have it figured out, honey.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2007)

that flash pong is fucking cheating.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 19, 2007)

This is already the most horribly abused feature I have ever seen.

Can we please disable the Youtube and Flash tags now?  The Plaza and similar forums are being spammed to death with these stupid Youtube things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2007)

So this is where those came from! :amazed


----------



## krickitat (Apr 26, 2007)

wait i am having SO much trouble with the music tags....first to get them uploaded then to get the tags to work

[music]http://www.uploadhut.com/upload/477940.mp3??[/music]


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

so are the tags worth using?


----------



## gdp604 (Jul 16, 2007)

yes good for spoilers


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 31, 2007)

any kind of spoiler?


----------



## moezee (Aug 16, 2007)

whats up way cool man


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 16, 2007)

I know this is off topic, but wy did the senior members thread get closed?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> I know this is off topic, but wy did the senior members thread get closed?


Because it turned into a complete and total spam/convo thread.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 16, 2007)

well it was like that for a while, so why didn't they close it sooner?


----------



## Dave (Sep 11, 2007)

i have first post


----------



## Red (Sep 28, 2007)

Why is this not working?


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

ok then....


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

ooookkkk then


----------



## noelruiz77 (Oct 10, 2007)

*unknown music*

hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and have a question. In episode 127 of Naruto, when Gaara and Rock Lee are fighting Kimimaro, at one point they trap him underneath some sand and then he starts reminiscing about some key events with Orochimaru. During that, there is a melody that is playing. it starts at 14:00 minutes til about 17:00 minutes into the episode. if anyone could tell me where I may find a .midi or .mp3 file of this melody, i would be very thankful.


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 28, 2007)

My try at the Flash Music player Codeing[flash]http://lads.myspace.com/music/musicplayer.swf?n=aHR0cDovL211c2ljLm15c3BhY2UuY29t&t=zRhuKSud+CgmbWwMM05RLHdlTaDVVOke9Vg9Fm//WtPAHknIQfrS0cebWQ21f1LVVmJuDoVbtgc+1neBnktdbQ==&u=LTE=&a=1&d=MjE0ODUxM14xMTk2MjYyODA0[/flash]


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 28, 2007)

[flash][/flash]
just wanted to see if i can get it to work
why wont it work


----------



## Tachikoma (May 23, 2008)

flash tags dont work


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks I finally know ..


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds ok but difficult


----------



## Ayer (Jun 8, 2008)

Woo...
Music works.


----------



## Konan 13 (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope it works...
[movie=http://youtube.com/watch?v=7nyZk6h76QY]Real Ninjas[/movie]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2008)

Please... fix flash. 

[flash]http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/5779/n2avicx9.swf[/flash]


----------



## Xion (Jun 16, 2008)

I was wondering what all those strange sites were that I had to whitelist scripts for. 



Gooba said:


> Also, it is important to follow copyright law, so don't link to anything which is copyrighted, unless the people who made it made it available.



Oh Gooba you joker.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it possible to insert BBC videos in Posts?


----------



## CROW12 (Jun 21, 2008)

[/FONT]
AHAHA

im juz a beginer here but im a great fan of NARUTO...
my favorite is GAARA...




AHAHA...[/


----------



## Anandjones (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice going, adds extra usefullness to forum posts, videos etc.


----------



## Ooter (Jun 24, 2008)

Flash doesn't work.


----------



## Anandjones (Jun 25, 2008)

It doesn't? Oh yeah..


----------



## WithTheThunder (Jul 1, 2008)

thnx For Putting Those...


----------



## 0Rasengan0 (Jul 2, 2008)

hey guys
i have a really important questin!!!!!!!!!!!!
does any one know what the title of the naruto shippuuden soundtrack is, which is played in episode 55 of shippuuden  ("Wind") , at the end where naruto is training which kakashi and yamato for chakra shape manipulation.
A piece of this soundtrack is also played in the moment when gaara is brought back to life by chiyo ( Episode 31 of the shippuuden at 11 minutes)

It would be so awsome if anyone knew the title of this soundtrack

thanks!!!


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 30, 2008)

Lolz It is rly complicated but thx anyway


----------



## aznbeliever (Jul 30, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL thanks dude.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2008)

Why doesn't the video show up properly in my sig or in my posts??


----------



## Uchiha mar (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesomee !


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 20, 2009)

was wondering how ppl tagged those music files.. thanks Gooba.


----------

